# Let’s see a pic of your machine in action.



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

My old cub cadet.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not in action, just taking a break.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

ST330P pumping out the snow like nobodys business 









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nighttime picture of the Bolens 824 clearing 10" of dense snow:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks!!! great pics.....


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

1996 MTD Yardman 10/30 modified for a tall man.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

My family would think I'm nuts to ask them to photograph me blowing snow.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Just a little snack.










🍻


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Ariens Deluxe 28


----------



## Moosefire66 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Just a little snack.


Not to derail this great thread, but do you have a build thread on that machine?? Looks killer

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Moosefire66 said:


> Not to derail this great thread, but do you have a build thread on that machine?? Looks killer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yup, they're badass! 


https://www.yanmaragriculture.eu/Products/Snow-Blower/YSR3340A-288/



Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The last storm for my old HS80. Don't have any photos/video of the HSS1332AATD in action yet! A project for this winter.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Moosefire66 said:


> Not to derail this great thread, but do you have a build thread on that machine?? Looks killer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. 🍻

It's a stock diesel Yanmar, there's a link to my thread about it in my sig.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

This is like Snowblower porn!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Lets see some Nor Easter pics from up coming storm Gail. This looks like a real big one with impressive totals.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> Lets see some Nor Easter pics for up coming storm Gail. This looks like a real big one with impressive totals.


Not in my nexk of the woods in NE Ohio unfortunately (or fortunately - however you look at it).


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

A rare NJ Christmas storm!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Man I’m impressed Power Max handled 2 feet in one swipe no problem. Got a little grunt on the eod. Then took half a bucket at a time at eod, but over all nice machine.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The mighty HSS1332AATD out for a morning snack...




































VID_20201218_080348.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Is that a light bar over the main housing? I like the fact that you have a small thermostat on the unit. My only question is why is there a danger bouy up against your house?


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Just a little snack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

kd8tzc said:


> Is that a light bar over the main housing? I like the fact that you have a small thermostat on the unit. My only question is why is there a danger bouy up against your house?


Yes, that's the big light for dark & stormy nights... 









Buoy-wise, I am the buoy tender for Keoka Lake Association in Waterford, ME and one of our Hazard buoys was hit by a boat and fell apart when I removed it in October; that one by the garage is the replacement.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay, so the million dollar question... with the light rigged like that, does it work as a drift cutter?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

kd8tzc said:


> Okay, so the million dollar question... with the light rigged like that, does it work as a drift cutter?


It would, but I've since mounted a Gripo auger housing extender; today, everything fit in the extended housing (just barely), even the EOD berm.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Interesting. So were the brackets for the light bar something you fabricated or were those the actual drift cutters? That's really slick!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

kd8tzc said:


> Interesting. So were the brackets for the light bar something you fabricated or were those the actual drift cutters? That's really slick!


Those are Husqvarna drift cutters that I had on my old HS80K1TAS. They work very well. When I took them off and transplanted them onto the HSS1332AATD, the fact that they were the exact distance apart as the length of my shed LED work light was an Aha! moment...





Husqvarna Drift Cutter Kit SnowBlowersAtJacks


Husqvarna 532183614 - Drift Cutter SnowBlowersAtJacks.Com



www.snowblowersatjacks.com


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> Those are Husqvarna drift cutters that I had on my old HS80K1TAS. They work very well. When I took them off and transplanted them onto the HSS1332AATD, the fact that they were the exact distance apart as the length of my shed LED work light was an Aha! moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the way they're slotted makes them universal!  

Do they stay pretty rigid when hitting the plow berm?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

classiccat said:


> the way they're slotted makes them universal!


Yeah, that's why I purchased them. I kept them retracted on the HS80 unless I needed them. On the HSS1332, they're bolted on tight with S/S hardware and nylon spacers.


classiccat said:


> Do they stay pretty rigid when hitting the plow berm?


They're quite rigid by themselves; they sometimes shimmy a little bit with the light bar on there if the vibration frequency is just right.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

From last January but a couple of short videos of my favorite snowblower


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Finally got to use my freshly rebuilt ariens st824!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> Yeah, that's why I purchased them. I kept them retracted on the HS80 unless I needed them. On the HS1332, they're bolted on tight with S/S hardware and nylon spacers.
> 
> They're quite rigid by themselves; they sometimes shimmy a little bit with the light bar on there if the vibration frequency is just right.


That shimmy is a feature...like a built-in sirometer if your tach craps out!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

My Toro


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pete826 said:


> My Toro
> View attachment 172237


Look ma... One hand!
LOL cool pic. Love the Toros! 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Look ma... One hand!
> LOL cool pic. Love the Toros!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Thank you. My wife has been busting my chops about new blower said took a pic of you using new toy....


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

tabora said:


> It would, but I've since mounted a Gripo auger housing extender; today, everything fit in the extended housing (just barely), even the EOD berm.
> View attachment 171906
> 
> View attachment 171907


That is an impressive snowblower.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

here some video of 2 of my machines. first one is just my craftsman and the 2nd one is my yardmachine with the impeller mod. the yard machine still throws farther even tho it no longer throws as high since changing chutes. i am definitely no longer a fan of this style chute.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

From two years ago with some 3” wet, heavy snow that I couldn’t have cleared with the single stage.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Little video I made just for the heck of it. There's about 15 inches of compact snow and near the end of the video its only leftovers since i already did it earlier. This is my backyard and im blowing the snow over my pool and in my neighbors back yard lol. Im north of Montreal Canada so we get alot of snow here and just spent 1h clearing the snow in the front. We got about 10/12 inches of snow. The eod went better than last time.


----------



## Jobrated (Dec 1, 2018)

Here’s my old war horse! Poloron! Still throwing it!
Probably old enough for an AARP card!


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Jobrated said:


> Here’s my old war horse! Poloron! Still throwing it!
> Probably old enough for an AARP card!
> View attachment 173107


I love seeing the old machines!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

This shot is from 2015 when I first got the Ariens Pro 32 that is my avatar pic. Chopping through that burm which had been building up over the previous 2 months.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

LOL... Neighbors had to love you blowing that up and over the fence. What are you going to do though. . Good thing they don't have a driveway there.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

kd8tzc said:


> LOL... Neighbors had to love you blowing that up and over the fence. What are you going to do though. . Good thing they don't have a driveway there.


Funny thing is I'm actually throwing the snow into my mother's backyard. The snow I'm removing is opening the driveway to the house that is directly behind me. That neighbor has a driveway on the other side of his house that he parks in. The house you can see on the left is not involved in any of this lol.


----------



## Dpach (Sep 15, 2014)

Ariens Platinum 30 with 414cc. We get up to 70 mph winds with snow which feels like sandpaper on the face and eyes. So I put a dual throw switch in place of the heated grips switch so now I can use either grips or my old snowmobile helmet with a heated visor in those blizzards. Then I added LED lights which made a huge difference.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dpach, I will never complain about the wind coming off of our lake again.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Full steam ahead! 
















Sent from my shed


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Nickdatech said:


> Little video I made just for the heck of it. There's about 15 inches of compact snow and near the end of the video its only leftovers since i already did it earlier. This is my backyard and im blowing the snow over my pool and in my neighbors back yard lol. Im north of Montreal Canada so we get alot of snow here and just spent 1h clearing the snow in the front. We got about 10/12 inches of snow. The eod went better than last time.


That snow blower is bas azz.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Me with my 1971 Ariens:


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Not a video . . . but here some work in progress of one of my previous machines . . . Cub 524SWE. 

It cut a decent path actually . . . . That is the EOD behind the snowblower and across the sidewalk after the first street plow the night before.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Full steam ahead!


i have had to deal with similar snow at my aunts rescue. it can blow in that bad over night sometimes. i fought my way in with my little 520 ariens and then did the rest with the mtd. i am kind of glad they now have a plow to clean this up even tho walking in to get the plow truck would likely suck. the mtd is a pretty good machine especially now that i did the impeller mod to the machine this summer.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Full steam ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that was a good storm. Nice pics....


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Altho you cant tell, I'm actually clearing the roof of my low pitched carport, the driveway is on past the blower. I purchased it a few years ago specifically for this job, it's a Certified (Champion made) 22" with a 224cc Champion engine.


----------



## steveb (Jan 30, 2017)

Reno 1-27-2021




__
steveb


__
Jan 29, 2021


----------



## Silver Hawk (Oct 12, 2019)

Taken in NW Indiana today. First real use of the Ariens 30" Deluxe I bought last year.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

This storm in the northeast is a snowblower enthusiast's delight because it's fairly dry snow and it will take multiple outings to deal with it all

Outing 1 of the day for the new machine


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Full steam ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd thats a lot of snow!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's my Greenworks Pro 80V single stage doing about 8" on the deck midway through the 2021 Groundhog Day storm...


----------



## TimN23 (Feb 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345403587975933960This is my Cub Cadet 524 SWE in action on Xmas morning in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Only got about 3-4 inches of snow last evening, so I decided to try out the cordless Greenworks Pro 80V on the rest of the property after doing the deck. I almost made it through on one battery, but the 5 inches of slush at the EOD consumed a fair amount of power. Swapped batteries and just used one bar on the second battery to finish up. The first battery was all recharged when I put the second one back on the charger after shoveling the steps, etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TimN23 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345403587975933960This is my Cub Cadet 524 SWE in action on Xmas morning in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada.


I stopped the video at 24 1/2 seconds, looks like you shot a bird out. What was that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I stopped the video at 24 1/2 seconds, looks like you shot a bird out. What was that?


Looked like a leaf...


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not a snowblower but it's what I use most of the time...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

SB1




__
tadawson


__
Jan 9, 2019












  








SB2




__
tadawson


__
Jan 9, 2019













  








It's been one of those years . . .




__
tadawson


__
Mar 12, 2019


----------



## jrb737 (Jan 14, 2021)

Ariens Rapid Track Pro.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Freeze thaw freeze thaw icey snow. Heavy stuff. 

The Honda.









The Snapper.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Pretty huge snow drifts around my house.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my neighbor Will got a snowblower so there wasn't much for me to do when i got home from henry's. i used the CCR 2450e on the 8" inches of snow i had to blow


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

This pic is from 2018, but it has a cool look to it where the blown snow is coming out behind the shadow of the tree into the sunlight!


----------



## TimN23 (Feb 3, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I stopped the video at 24 1/2 seconds, looks like you shot a bird out. What was that?


Oh, that's a maple leaf that didn't get raked up in the fall!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I like looking back at this tread, looking forward to another good year! Gassed up and ready to go but no snow❄❄❄


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just a skiff of snow for the old 10000 series.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

2012-2013(ish) photo of my 1971 Ariens in action. You obviously can see why I modified the chute to throw higher and further. My house is to the right of the photo. It used to be over the fence and neighbors driveway at around 25'. Now it's to the back yard and moving the snow pretty much twice and to a tune of about 60-70'. Since 2019 the neighbors asked not to throw the snow over the fence. Moving it to the front yard is no easier. This is why I bought the 2015 Ariens Pro 28. I still move the snow twice but it handles it a lot better.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

lol .... yeah, dumping snow in a neighbors yard is a good way to make enemy's ...


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

*Ziggy65 got to love those 10000 series, no operator needed!!!*


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beanhead said:


> *Ziggy65 got to love those 10000 series, no operator needed!!!*


Set it and forget it 😂


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Aye... she knows the way.






🍻


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Outstanding Scott!


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Last pictures, sold my Yamaha today. Sad really, she was a beauty in every way. Want 240 volt start and more power.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

sledman8002002 said:


> Outstanding Scott!


Thanks. 😎


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

tadawson said:


> SB1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cool!!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> So cool!!


(This is also why I am a fan of the drift cutters a lot of folks crap all over - note that the single cutter on the right side barely clears the snow . . .)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tadawson said:


> This is also why I am a fan of the drift cutters


I had Husqvarna drift cutters on my HS80 that now hold the light bar on my HSS1332; but the real deal is an auger housing extension. Taller is definitely better, but it's hard to match the height of the old Jari-Jaw.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I have to say *tabora The Honda is set-up very well, looks like a joy to operate*


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Had both Hondas out last week cleaning up the wet snow and slush.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Got my new Ariens Rapidtrak Pro 28 today and got to test it just a little. My first Ariens will walk in the footsteps of my earlier Yamaha YT1070/1028.











































The autoturn function seems great both in wheelmode and trackmode, that was a big surprice after reading a lot of complaints regarding autoturn and trackmode. The machine felt very easy to use. Looking forward to do the heavy loads now, praying for snowstorms Last picture shows magic X-mas moonlight


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

⬆⬆⬆⬆
Cool pic. Nice Rapid Trac…..


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> lol .... yeah, dumping snow in a neighbors yard is a good way to make enemy's ...


No... because I had permission to do that. They never use or used their driveway behind the gate and up to the garage. In that photo, I am probably close to getting to half way down the driveway. As I said, if it doesn't go there, it has to go 60-70' to the back yard.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got a foot of snow here in Minnesota. Plow came by and left of one heck of a EOD mound. But the Deluxe SHO handled it nicely. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Got a foot of snow here in Minnesota. Plow came by and left of one heck of a EOD mound. But the Deluxe SHO handled it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! went straight thru full bucket? Impressive


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You guys are making me jealous ... we have not had any snow here yet, and none in sight ....

Probably jinxed it when I restored all these units ....


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Finally got a new dose last night, Simplicity purred and thrived!


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> You guys are making me jealous ... we have not had any snow here yet, and none in sight ....
> 
> Probably jinxed it when I restored all these units ....


I got a new machine at the cabin, and of course no snowfall there


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Finally 5 inches for the first job, machine was way to big for this but very easy to use. Autoturn are just great! Started at first pull.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Got some snow. The 1332 and 622 doing their thing. Sold my 928 and the 622 worked overtime for a few days. What a machine. Takes a lot longer but it can get through the deep stuff.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Great pics, Hope we finally get some snow Friday but they are only predicting 3-6” here in my area in the North East.


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

This guy is going to need a BIG snow blower......


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Got some snow. The 1332 and 622 doing their thing. Sold my 928 and the 622 worked overtime for a few days. What a machine. Takes a lot longer but it can get through the deep stuff.
> View attachment 186042
> View attachment 186044
> View attachment 186045
> View attachment 186043


Really jealous of all that snow! Great pictures, thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am still waiting; they say 1 to 3 for me here in CT ... Maybe there wrong, and we get a nice 10-inch dump ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... now that photo shows a real snow load .... that would probably crush many of the houses in this area.


----------



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Nat'l Weather Service says 3-5" here in South Jersey. Maybe I'll get a pic of my new-to-me machine in action.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Really jealous of all that snow! Great pictures, thanks


We are expecting up to 16” inches of snow over the next 12 hours. Started late last night and still snowing hard. Hasn’t snowed like this in 20 years plus here (so the locals tell me). The towns on either side of us are getting more snow. Nelson got 24 inches in under 24 hours recently. We got about 18 inches in a previous dump.

i like snow-blowing but the continual EOD clearing on our U shaped driveway and alley is actually getting tiring. Getting buried twice a day some days is kinda like having a second job


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> We are expecting up to 16” inches of snow over the next 12 hours. Started late last night and still snowing hard. Hasn’t snowed like this in 20 years plus here (so the locals tell me). The towns on either side of us are getting more snow. Nelson got 24 inches in under 24 hours recently. We got about 18 inches in a previous dump.
> 
> i like snow-blowing but the continual EOD clearing on our U shaped driveway and alley is actually getting tiring. Getting buried twice a day some days is kinda like having a second job


Post some pictures for us snowpoor people!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Post some pictures for us snowpoor people!


Hehe. We definitely didn’t get the huge dump that was in the forecast. More like 6 inches. Enough for the plow to bury the drive though. Got all caught up today.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Hehe. We definitely didn’t get the huge dump that was in the forecast. More like 6 inches. Enough for the plow to bury the drive though. Got all caught up today.
> View attachment 186193
> View attachment 186194
> View attachment 186196
> ...


Fantastic, that is when you can enjoy the really good machines. 👊


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

This yesterday from the 24" day before... one of the few times I wished I had drift cutters:


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

d3500ram said:


> This yesterday from the 24" day before... one of the few times I wished I had drift cutters:
> View attachment 186303


The SHO blew it away?


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

It did fine, except when the engine was getting "potatoed" when the exhaust got block by the snow on that side.
This was only perhaps the third or fourth time I was clearing with this much snow (36+ in some areas.) I usually get out to clear before it gets this deep.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

d3500ram said:


> It did fine, except when the engine was getting "potatoed" when the exhaust got block by the snow on that side.
> This was only perhaps the third or fourth time I was clearing with this much snow (36+ in some areas.) I usually get out to clear before it gets this deep.


I need that much snow to get to test my new Ariens. Get jealous when I see you pictures


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Photos from a couple of storms earlier this year.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Always good to look back on this one. Just checking in. Hope everyone is having a good summer. Looking forward to the up coming season ……


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think this pic deserves to be in this thread also.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

This is one from about 11 years ago, we haven't had a "right and proper" snowfall since then. This is the Ariens 824 that I ended up giving to a brother-in-law when I bought the Ariens Deluxe 24. Why, you may ask? That 824 was getting to be a bear turning around at the end of a row and was an upper-body workout to use because of the straight shaft axle. With my cardiac and back issues it was beginning to be too much and I bought the Deluxe 24 because of the Auto-turn, which turned out to be a blessing for me. I'm still waiting or another "right and proper" snowfall to use the Delux 24.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)




----------

